# Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

					Kostenlose Virenscanner sind beliebt, schützen sie den Recher doch vor Gefahren aus dem Internet. Doch welche Anti-Virus-Software wird überhaupt kostenlos zum Download angeboten und wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen den kostenlosen und den kostenpflichtigen Programmen?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*


----------



## xpSyk (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Benutze Avast, seitdem meine Kaspersky-Lizens abgelaufen ist und muss sagen, es ist echt gut! 
Natürlich nicht so umfangreich, aber wenn man NoScript im Firefox hat ausreichend.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Panda habe ich mal probiert und das wirklich absolut grottig. Hat meinen PC absolut ausgebremst und funktionierte nur spartanisch. Habe AVG drauf und bin zufrieden. Oder war es AVAST?


----------



## Rizoma (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Habe ebenfalls seit einigen Jahren Avast free. Bin vollkommen zufrieden ja er ist nicht der beste Scanner aber mit der Viel wichtigeren Brain.exe zusammen eine sehr starke combo. Und die Registration ist auch egal habe mich da mit meiner Haupt eMail Adresse Registriert und bisher keinen Spam bekommen.

War früher Avira free geplagter habe den umstieg nie bereut.


----------



## PlanetJumble (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Die ebenfalls bekannten Marken Bitdefender [...]bieten aktuell keine kostenlose Version ihrer Antivirussoftware mit Echtzeitschutz an.

Ach ja? Und was gibt es dann hier?

Free Antivirus Software - Download Bitdefender Antivirus Free


----------



## nur (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich nutze seit längerem die 360safe total security software.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, da free, ohne Registrierung und mehrere antivir-engines (u.a. avira + bitdefender) nutzbar sind.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

die Werbung von avast ist aber keine Werbung von Drittanbietern, avast macht nur Werbung über ihr eigenes Produkt.
Man sieht es nur wenn man avast öffnet, aber um es zu bedienen muss man es nicht zwingend öffnen...
Mit rechts klick auf das symbol in der taskleiste kann man das Programm schon steuern.

Was die Registrierung angeht, man kann da irgendein quatsch reinschreiben, eine email ist auch nicht notwendig.


Avast ist der einzige kostenloser virn Schutz ohne nerviger Werbung.


----------



## nur (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> ..
> Avast ist der einzige kostenloser virn Schutz ohne nerviger Werbung.


nein, die 360safe software hat auch null Werbung


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

360safe ist hauptsächlich ein mobile anti virus, auch wenn sie eine PC Version anbieten, so was kommt mir nicht ins Haus ;D
viel zu unerfahren.


----------



## nur (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> 360safe ist hauptsächlich ein mobile anti virus, auch wenn sie eine PC Version anbieten, so was kommt mir nicht ins Haus ;D
> viel zu unerfahren.


 
sorry, aber wo steht das?
die haben varianten für viele systeme.
zudem wurde die 360 internet security software getestet und diese ist zudem zertifiziert
schau auch hier mal nach http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Virus...r-beste-Virenscanner-Anti-Virus-Test-1037409/
und hier http://www.av-test.org/de/av-test/marketing/qihoo/


----------



## Ripcord (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Benutze Avast, seitdem meine Kaspersky-Lizens abgelaufen ist und muss sagen, es ist echt gut!
> Natürlich nicht so umfangreich, aber wenn man NoScript im Firefox hat ausreichend.


 

Habe schon alles durch und avast! hat mich bis jetzt am meisten überzeugt.


----------



## E1M1 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

moin, 
also seit win 7 benutze ich keinen virenscanner mehr,
da die meiner meinung nach nur die systemleistung herabgesetzt haben,
war mal n virus (unter xp) auf dem rechner konnten weder norton,
noch avira oder mcafee diese zuverlässig löschen, da sie meist
nach ein oder zwei reboots in anderen dateien autauchten und man gezungen war
das system neuaufzusetzen.

aber wie gesagt seit win7 (64Bit) keine Probleme mit Viren,
egal welche seiten man ansurft.
(natürlich auch aktuellste Win Updates installiert)


----------



## unre4l (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich musste leider feststellen, dass Avast neulich einige Steam-"Viren", die ich in einer VM inspiziert habe, nicht erkannt hat, jedoch werde ich den Entwicklern mal eine Email schreiben und sie bitten diese mit in die Datenbank aufzunehmen. Ich habe denen in der Vergangenheit schon ein paar Emails bzgl. Falschmeldungen/unbekannte Viren geschickt und sie waren immer sehr freundlich und haben sich dem Problem angenommen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ein guter Support.


----------



## Rizoma (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> moin,
> also seit win 7 benutze ich keinen virenscanner mehr,
> da die meiner meinung nach nur die systemleistung herabgesetzt haben,
> war mal n virus (unter xp) auf dem rechner konnten weder norton,
> ...



Sorry aber komplett ohne Virenscanner ist fahrlässig und sollte meiner meinung nach mit internetsperre bestraft werden. Und sich in der heutigen zeit wo Systemleistung in Überfluß vorhanden ist über die vergleichsweise wenigen ressourcen die so ein Scanner nutzt zu beschweren ist auch


----------



## 1tch (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich besitze auf meinen Hauptrechner Kaspersky und auf meinem Laptop AVG und bin vollkommen zufrieden (AVG konnte ich noch nicht lange testen)



E1M1 schrieb:


> moin,
> also seit win 7 benutze ich keinen virenscanner mehr,
> da die meiner meinung nach nur die systemleistung herabgesetzt haben,
> war mal n virus (unter xp) auf dem rechner konnten weder norton,
> ...



Komplett ohne würde ich auch eher abraten, denn es kann immer sein, das trotz Brain.exe du dir etwas einfängst und dann hast du den Salat.
Also es ist nicht verkehrt eines zu haben. Es stimmt zwar, das der Systemstart etwas länger wird, aber sich darüber aufzuregen, find ich etwas übertrieben.
Und soviel Systemleistung verschlingt das Programm auch wieder nicht.
Klar haben viele Scanner Lücken, das haben Softwares nun mal so an sich, aber trotzdem bieten sie eine kleine Rückversicherung. 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Sorry aber komplett ohne Virenscanner ist fahrlässig und sollte meiner meinung nach mit internetsperre bestraft werden. Und sich in der heutigen zeit wo Systemleistung in Überfluß vorhanden ist über die vergleichsweise wenigen ressourcen die so ein Scanner nutzt zu beschweren ist auch



Es gibt aber Ausnahmen, wo man nicht zwingend ein Virenscanner braucht. Beispiel: man besitzt kein Internet 
oder man hat seine Daten verteilt auf VMs und falls dort sich ein Virus einschleicht ist das weniger schlimm, denn diese kann man schnell neu aufsetzen bzw. zurück setzen. 


Aber mit NoScribt, Adblocker und Virustotal.com kann man schon eine Menge selbst daran arbeiten, keine Viren zubekommen.


----------



## Neronomicon (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Lieber Verfasser dieses Artikels, Sie sind nicht mehr auf den neuesten Stand. Bezüglich der Aussagen zu Avira, Panda.. dann gibt es noch Bitdefender free und 360 internet security
*
*

*
*


----------



## ForenTroll (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



nur schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit längerem die 360safe total security software.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, da free, ohne Registrierung und mehrere antivir-engines (u.a. avira + bitdefender) nutzbar sind.



Dito


----------



## SphinxBased (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

jetzt mal ehrlich.....erwartet ihr das die kostenlose version eines viren/internetsuite programs den rechner zu 100 schützt!!!!!!!
warum meint ihr gibts welche zum kaufen.....da würden die anbieter sich ja selbst ein ei legen.......also bitte!!!!!!!!
denkt mal nach!!!!!!!!!!!
gruß


----------



## Ash1983 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



SphinxBased schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich.....erwartet ihr das die kostenlose version eines viren/internetsuite programs den rechner zu 100 schützt!!!!!!!
> warum meint ihr gibts welche zum kaufen.....da würden die anbieter sich ja selbst ein ei legen.......also bitte!!!!!!!!
> denkt mal nach!!!!!!!!!!!
> gruß



Oder du liest den Artikel mal vollständig und denkst selbst nach.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich sehe es mittlerweile so, wenn man sich einen Rechner für mehrere Hundert € kauft, sollte einem die Sicherheit auch ein paar € wert sein. Schließlich wollen diese Leute auch nicht umsonst arbeiten. Ich hatte lange Avast Free. Und war auch eigentlich zufrieden. Aufgrund verschiedener Tests hab ich mal Birdefender IS getestet. Dieses hat mich allerdings von der Bedienung und Oberfläche nicht sonderlich angesprochen. Danach hab ich Kaspersky IS getestet und mir danach mehrere Lizenzen gekauft. Mir personlich ist es das Wert.


----------



## E1M1 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Sorry aber komplett ohne Virenscanner ist fahrlässig und sollte meiner meinung nach mit internetsperre bestraft werden. Und sich in der heutigen zeit wo Systemleistung in Überfluß vorhanden ist über die vergleichsweise wenigen ressourcen die so ein Scanner nutzt zu beschweren ist auch


 
Naja wie gesat, immer die neusten Updates von Windows,
Firefox mit Adblock, Java deinstalliert und Flash nur dann wenn  es zwingend gebraucht wird angemacht.
Und seit Jahren nichts mehr.

Und alle paar Tage Backups machen.
Ich frage mich eher wie man es heute schaft sich Viren einzufangen, das geht meines erachtens nur durch irgendwelchen komischen Cracks, Keygens oder anderen Programmen von Downloadportalen, oder durch das Anklicken komischer Banner auf bestimmten Werbe-, Filmstream- und Pornseiten. 

Und Leuten den sowas passiert, sollte eher das Internet abgedreht werden.


----------



## xpSyk (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> Naja wie gesat, immer die neusten Updates von Windows,
> Firefox mit Adblock, Java deinstalliert und Flash nur dann wenn  es zwingend gebraucht wird angemacht.
> Und seit Jahren nichts mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Ohne Noscript und etwas wie Disconnect ist es trotzdem Fahrlässig...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybzP0oftI4c


----------



## Carver (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Bin mittlerweile auch komplett weg von Antiviren. Nur Ärger damit gehabt: Aufgeblasene Software - Suites die mir im System rumpfuschen, es massiv verlangsamen und ständig Fehlalarame produzieren. Vollgestopft mit Features, die keiner wirklich braucht und die Illusion von Sicherheit generieren. Mich hat noch kein Scanner vor irgendeiner Infektion bewahrt, und ich hab schon viele davon ausprobiert.

Mein Browser läuft in Sandboxie, NoScript, Disconnect me, Adblock und das alles ist mit dabei. Zusammen mit TOR oder JONDONYM. Windows halte ich stets aktuell. Ab und zu ein Scan mit Desinfec't. Noch nie wurde was gefunden, noch nie.
Halte von diesen ganzen Suiten überhaupt nichts.

MfG


----------



## Tech_13 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich für meinen Teil nutze kein Antivirusprogramm mehr, da ich zu oft feststellen muss, wie einfach es sein kann (unter Windows XP, 7) jenem die Hosen runter zu lassen.
Ich vertraue eher auf eine Virtuelle Maschine mit Linux, und ein paar Scriptblocker. Der Rest erledigt mein Xeon E5 1660v2 mit der vPro Technologie.


----------



## Rizoma (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher wie man es heute schaft sich Viren einzufangen, das geht meines erachtens nur durch irgendwelchen komischen Cracks, Keygens oder anderen Programmen von Downloadportalen, oder durch das Anklicken komischer Banner auf bestimmten Werbe-, Filmstream- und Pornseiten.



Hmmm dann zählt PCGH wohl deiner Auflistung nach entweder zu den unseriösen Seiten die Cracks verteilen illegale Filme anbieten oder ist ne Porno Seite ist ja noch nicht all zu lang her wo die Website gehackt wurde und nen Virus verteilt wurde war es letztes Jahr oder vorletztes? finde den Artikel gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## Jogabaer (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

360 Internet Security FTW!  Sauschnell, ohne Werbung und mehrfach "ausgezeichnet" getestet.
Hatte früher auch Avast free, aber diese ständigen Werbe-Popups sind unerträglich.


----------



## 4DGURU (16. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Panda habe ich mal probiert und das wirklich absolut grottig. Hat meinen PC absolut ausgebremst und funktionierte nur spartanisch. Habe AVG drauf und bin zufrieden. Oder war es AVAST?


 
Welche Version?
Die neueste Panda Free 15.1 ist ziemlich gut.
Panda Free hat ja einen Sprung von 3 auf 15 gemacht.



> Vollgestopft mit Features, die keiner wirklich braucht und die Illusion von Sicherheit generieren.



Da stimme ich zu.
Deswegen habe ich nur eine Panda LITE Version auf den Rechner ohne Zusatzmüll.

Dennoch liegt die von Win7/8 durch MSE und Bordmitteln blockierte Rate nur bei etwa 88%.
Besser als nichts... aber auch nicht wirklich gut.

Panda kommt im Test immerhin auf 99,7%. (Langzeittest Mai bis Juli 2014 ~40.000 Schädlinge).



> jetzt mal ehrlich.....erwartet ihr das die kostenlose version eines viren/internetsuite programs den rechner zu 100 schützt!!!!!!!
> warum meint ihr gibts welche zum kaufen.....da würden die anbieter sich ja selbst ein ei legen.......also bitte!!!!!!!!
> denkt mal nach!!!!!!!!!!!
> gruß



Weil die Erkennungsrate bei den GRATIS Scannern und Guards genauso GUT oder SCHLECHT sein kann.
Wer die zusätzliche BLOATWARE der kostenpflichtigen Version nicht benötigt kann also zur kostenlosen Version greifen.

Hier hat ja auch kaum jemand Windows Ultimate installiert wenn es die Home Pro auch tut.



> also seit win 7 benutze ich keinen virenscanner mehr,



Wie schon gesagt  - Win7 inkl. MSE = 88%
Ganz dämlich wäre es die MSE zu deaktivieren; das sollte man nur machen wenn man eine alternative Anti-Malware-Suite installiert.



> aber mit der Viel wichtigeren Brain.exe zusammen eine sehr starke combo.



Brain.exe ist ein guter Ansatz, aber kein Allheilmittel.
Man baut sich ja auch keine Airbags aus nur weil man X-Jahre lang unfallfrei gefahren ist.


----------



## wultna (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

[X] Brain.exe


----------



## norse (17. September 2014)

Hier nutzen welche MSE oder verlassen sich vollständig auf braun.exe ? Höhö wie geil  würde mir schonmal Spaß machen deren PCs zu durchsuchen und zu sagen wie viel wirklich drauf ist  (AppData lässt grüßen)


----------



## highspeedpingu (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



> Hier nutzen welche MSE oder verlassen sich vollständig auf braun.exe ? Höhö wie geil  würde mir schonmal Spaß machen deren PCs zu durchsuchen und zu sagen wie viel wirklich drauf ist



Bei uns in der Werkstatt machen solche gutgläubigen und überzeugten User einen Grossteil des Umsatzes aus.
Wir bieten eine Pauschale für die Entfernung von Viren, Malware und Adware
incl. Entfernung diverser (unnötiger / schädlicher )Toolbars etc.


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> Naja wie gesat, immer die neusten Updates von Windows,
> Firefox mit Adblock, Java deinstalliert und Flash nur dann wenn es zwingend gebraucht wird angemacht.
> Und seit Jahren nichts mehr.
> 
> ...



Wie willst Du denn ohne Scanner (ob AV-Programm oder Rescue CD ist ja egal) wissen, dass Du Dir nichts eingefangen hast? Die "moderne" Schadsoftware ist darauf ausgelegt, im Hintergrund zu arbeiten und den User möglichst nicht zu behelligen. Die Zeiten in denen Dir ein Virus mitteilte, dass Du ihn Dir eingefangen hast sind schon lange vorbei.

 Und wenn Du Dich fragst wie man sich Viren einfangen kann: Es gibt im Netz genug seriöse Seiten die kompromittiert wurden und werden. Gestern war noch alles ok und heute ist Deine Lieblingsseite eine Virenschleuder.

 Ich möchte damit nicht sagen, dass Virenscanner ein Allheilmittel sind, allerdings ist man mit einem Scanner IMHO sicherer unterwegs als ohne.



wultna schrieb:


> [X] Brain.exe


 
 Hilft Dir z. B. in solchen Fällen überhaupt nicht: Drive-by-Download


----------



## E1M1 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Dadurch, dass ich die Kiste so einmal im Jahr testweise mal überprüfe, dann aber wie "Carver" schon geschrieben hatte, nichts gefunden wurde, aber man mit Werbung zugebombt wurde, oder sich manche Antivirenprogramme danach nicht auf Anhieb komplett deinstallieren ließen, da sie irgendeinen Müll wieder in AppDate/Local oder AppData/Roaming hinterlassen haben.

AntiVir hat damals z.B.: obwohl es ausdrücklich in den Einstellungen unterbunden wurde jedes mal nach dem Hochfahren aktualisiert, plus Werbe Popup. Von den genannten False Positiv bewertungen mit der Heuristik ganz zu schweigen.

Mich würde ja echt mal interessieren wie oft ihr bestimmte Forenuser einen Virus auf dem PC hatten in letzter Zeit, der von der Antivirensoftware erkannt wurde und dank dieser gelöscht wurde, und woher diese stammten.


----------



## versus01091976 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der neuen MSE 4.6 version unter 7 aus?
hat die nun wie in 8 einen richtigen Echtheitsschutz?


----------



## Rizoma (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Wow 1x im Ja nen System Check da bleiben immer noch 364 Tage die dein System fröhlich mit nem Keylogger, Trojaner oder sogar als Teil eines Botnetzwerkes unterwegs ist. Und selbst wenn nen AV Programm bei der Deinstallation Datenmüll hinterläßt das Ding soll ja nicht dauernd Deinstalliert werden. Und lieber eine Falschmeldung zu viel als danach das nachsehen zu haben ist ja nicht so das nen AV Programm dich mit Falschmeldungen zu schüttet. Das Beispiel mit Antivir ist auch nen Total blödes denn wegen diesen Werbe-Popup der nervt bin ich zu Avast gewechselt da ist die Werbung dezent im Programm integriert und stört nicht. Avast frisst auch kaum Systemleistung und der Tägliche Check auf Vieren und das updaten der AV Programme gehört nun mal dazu.


----------



## bootzeit (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> moin,
> also seit win 7 benutze ich keinen virenscanner mehr,
> da die meiner meinung nach nur die systemleistung herabgesetzt haben,
> war mal n virus (unter xp) auf dem rechner konnten weder norton,
> ...


 

Ohohoh.....das kann aber gewaltig nach hinten losgehen . 

Ich bin Benutzer von Avast Free und das seit Jahren und sehr zufrieden .


----------



## E1M1 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Wow 1x im Ja nen System Check da bleiben immer noch 364 Tage die dein System fröhlich mit nem Keylogger, Trojaner oder sogar als Teil eines Botnetzwerkes unterwegs ist. Und selbst wenn nen AV Programm bei der Deinstallation Datenmüll hinterläßt das Ding soll ja nicht dauernd Deinstalliert werden. Und lieber eine Falschmeldung zu viel als danach das nachsehen zu haben ist ja nicht so das nen AV Programm dich mit Falschmeldungen zu schüttet. Das Beispiel mit Antivir ist auch nen Total blödes denn wegen diesen Werbe-Popup der nervt bin ich zu Avast gewechselt da ist die Werbung dezent im Programm integriert und stört nicht. Avast frisst auch kaum Systemleistung und der Tägliche Check auf Vieren und das updaten der AV Programme gehört nun mal dazu.


 
Ja gut und an den einem Tag an dem ich einen Check mache, verschwinden dann alle Viren eben und kommen danach wieder raus ?
Verstehe die Aussage nicht ganz.

Aber zurück zu meiner Frage wie viele positiv Meldung hast du denn in den letzten Jahren bekommen und unter welchen Umständen,
Heruntergeladene software, Besuch von Internet Seiten etc. ?

Und zu der Drive-by-Download Sache,
den Wiki-Artikel zuende gelesen ?
Schutz: Software aktuell halten, und unnötige Plugins wie Flash, Java, Java Skript abschalten.
Wenn du meine vorherigen Posts gelesen haben solltest hatte ich dort sogar geschrieben, dass ich das gemacht habe. Ausserdem bezweifle ich, dass man sich sowas bei Seiten wie heise, wiki, amazon, youtube etc. einfängt.

Und nocheinmal an die Leute die sich über die lustig machen, die keinen anderen Schutz installiert haben ausser den Windows Standartschutz, wie oft habt ihr in den letzten Jahren Viren gehabt und unter welchen umständen, also Besuch welcher Seite, Öffnen welcher Programme etc. ?


----------



## DrOwnz (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Also ich nutze auf dem Rechner auch keinen Virenscanner mehr ^^
Aber mir geht es nicht um die Leistung...
Denn ein Virenscanner bringt unglaublich viele und mächtige Vektoren ins Spiel, über die ein Angriff stattfinden kann.

MS security Essentials muss an der Stelle genügen zusammen mit brain.exe und der Tatsache, dass man nicht mit einem lokalen Admin angemeldet ist, sondern mit einem eingeschänktem user... ok muss man halt das PW ständig eingeben, wenn man irgendwas machen will (das PW vom admin-user)

dazu kommt noch eine ordentlich konfigurierten Firewall (pf sense)

safe...

denn eines muss euch bewusst sein, ein Virenscanner, egal wie gut bringt fast nichts gegen neue Methoden, im Gegenteil, Virenscanner verlangsamen teilweise sogar die Reaktion des eigenen Computers(nein nicht performance... sondern hier geht es um fixes zu sicherheitslücken in Dateiformaten) und bieten eine große Angriffsfläche

edit: an alle die gleich losschreien: seit ihr gerade als Admin angemeldet?


----------



## Polyethylen (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich habe bis vor kurzem G-Data genutzt, aber da die Lizenz ausgelaufen ist, nutze ich nun den Windows-Defender von Windows 8. Zusätzlich noch einmal pro Woche einen Scan mit Malwarebytes und das muss reichen. 
Jetzt merke ich auch vor allem, wie sehr gdata meinen Rechner verlangsamt hat.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (17. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Naja, bevor ich MS security Essentials oder Defender (der ja gar nichts kann) verwende, benutze ich lieber Kaspersky IS oder Avast. Von irgendwelchen Leistungseinbußen habe ich nichts gemerkt. Das man ein eingeschränktes Benutzerkonto zum normalen arbeiten und surfen verwendet, sollte eigentlich jedem bewusst sein. Und wenn ich doch mal mit meinem Admin-Konto ins Internet muss, läuft der Browser in einer Sandbox mit eingeschränkten Rechten. Allerdings sollte man sich auch bewusst sein, dass ein AV KEIN 100%iger Schutz ist. Heutzutage können selbst seriöse Seiten infiziert sein.


----------



## rehacomp (18. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher wie man es heute schaft sich Viren einzufangen, das geht meines erachtens nur durch irgendwelchen komischen Cracks, Keygens oder anderen Programmen von Downloadportalen, oder durch das Anklicken komischer Banner auf bestimmten Werbe-, Filmstream- und Pornseiten.
> 
> Und Leuten den sowas passiert, sollte eher das Internet abgedreht werden.


 
Es ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen, das Werbebanner oder anderes auf einer ganz normalen Seite verseucht waren. Brauchst nix anklicken und trotzdem infiziert, einzig durch das laden der Seite.

Daher, lieber etwas langsamer unterwegs sein, dafür sicherer.
Und wenn man sich das heute so anschaut, dann dauert es länger den Browser zu öffnen als die Seite im Browser zu laden.


----------



## dmxcom (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Wie ist denn dieses 360 Security aus China ?

360 Internet Security


----------



## ForenTroll (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Sieh selbst


----------



## marvinj (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Hab auf notebook und Zweit-PC Avira. Oh Gott. Habe jetzt gemerkt, dass sich im hintergrund ein Dikenst startet, der die Werbung einblendet. Manbchmal startet der sich 5 mal, und zieht 1GB Ram und 50% Cpu. Entweder steig ich um, oder ich schreib ne Taskkill-Batch. Empfehlungen?


----------



## dmxcom (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



ForenTroll schrieb:


> Sieh selbst


 
Vielen Dank für deinen Persönlichen Eindruck zur Software


----------



## ForenTroll (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



dmxcom schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Persönlichen Eindruck zur Software


Da dieser nur subjektiv sein kann, bilde dir doch deine eigene Meinung


----------



## dmxcom (19. September 2014)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ja werde Ich, hätte trotzdem gerne gewusst ob es da irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit gibt.


----------



## xpSyk (19. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hab auf notebook und Zweit-PC Avira. Oh Gott. Habe jetzt gemerkt, dass sich im hintergrund ein Dikenst startet, der die Werbung einblendet. Manbchmal startet der sich 5 mal, und zieht 1GB Ram und 50% Cpu. Entweder steig ich um, oder ich schreib ne Taskkill-Batch. Empfehlungen?



Avira halt...


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (24. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Gibt es eigentlich keinen gratis ZoneAlarm Virenscanner mehr? Habe den + Firewall auf meinem PC und bi sehr zufrieden. Keine Werbung!


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



Psychom(Nobody) schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich keinen gratis ZoneAlarm Virenscanner mehr? Habe den + Firewall auf meinem PC und bi sehr zufrieden. Keine Werbung!



Zone-Alarm war als Virenscanner eh nie zu gebrauchen. Nur die Firewall war gut. Aber die ist ja bei allen InternetSecurities mit dabei.


----------



## Psychom(Nobody) (24. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zone-Alarm war als Virenscanner eh nie zu gebrauchen. Nur die Firewall war gut. Aber die ist ja bei allen InternetSecurities mit dabei.



Wie kommst du darauf? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche war ZoneAlarm ab und zu mal beim "AV-Test" vertreten und hat da zwar nicht besonders gut aber auch nicht besonders schlecht abgeschnitten.

Beim Avira, dass ich aktuell auf meinem Laptop habe, nervt mich die Werbung und eine Firewall ist auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Homerclon (24. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Am Umfangreichsten ist wohl _COMODO Free Internet Security.
_Hatte ich eine ganze weile genutzt, bis nach einem Update dieses immer wieder direkt beim Starten abgestürzt ist. = Kein Schutz mehr.
Praktischerweise war erst wenige Wochen zuvor eine 6 Monate-Lizenz für Kaspersky Antivirus bei der PCGH dabei. So musste ich nicht lange nach einem alternativen Antiviren-Scanner suchen, nur leider ohne Firewall.
Für die Windows-Firewall muss man erst mal ein Tool herunterladen, damit man diese auch effektiv einsetzen kann. Ansonsten lässt die ja alles raus.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ihr habt mich tatsächlich dazu gebracht mir nach weit über einem Jahr mal wieder einen Virenscanner zu installieren. Habe mal avast ne Chance gegeben - Avira ist mir von den Fehlalarmen und der Werbung zu krass, AVGs Oberfläche ist mir zu zugemüllt (und dass die Nutzerdaten verkaufen ist auch eher...), Panda funktioniert wohl nur mit Internetanbindung vernünftig und scheint ja auch nicht so das Wahre zu sein und den Kaspersky Free gibts nur in russisch. 

Mal sehen, eventuell kaufe ich mir ja im nächsten Monat mal ne Lizenz für nen Virenscanner. Da wird dann aber vermutlich GData meine Wahl werden...


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Mit GDATA, Bitdefender oder Kaspersky machst du nichts falsch. Von Norton rate ich ab.


----------



## Hans_Affenschnautze (25. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Kaspersky guter Witz!

Vom JÃ¤ger zum Gejagten: Kaspersky-Virenscanner lÃ¤sst sich leicht austricksen | heise Security


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Da steht aber auch, das die Lücke von Kasperky sofort geschlossen wurde. 



> Die von ihm bekannt gemachten Sicherheitslücken sind in aktuellen Versionen der Kaspersky-Produkte nicht mehr vorhanden. Er lobt die Firma für ihr "rekordverdächtiges Tempo" im Umgang mit den Lücken.



 Bei anderen wird außerdem auch noch nach ähnlichen Lücken gesucht. 

Also das nächste mal den Text komplett lesen und sich nicht erst hier anmelden.


----------



## sikeij (25. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Es gibt oft Aktionen bei denen kostenpflichtige is mit Jahreskeys für Promozwecke zu haben sind. Vor ein paar Tagen wsr so Bitdefender erhältlich.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Bei PCWelt usw. bekommt man auch oft ne 3 oder 6 Monatslizenz auf der DVD. Früher gab es ja auch ne Kasperkyjahreslizenz bei Computerbild.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. September 2015)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

avast ist gerade wieder runtergeflogen. Weiß nicht ob das generell Virenscanner betrifft (kann wer dazu besonders bezüglich Kaspersky, GData oder anderen Scannern was sagen?), aber der hat die Festplatte bei höherer I/O-Last zu 100% ausgelastet. Hatte ich z.B. 12MB/s I/O-Last auf der Festplatte hat auch der avast 12MB/s I/O-Last verursacht - das Betriebssystem lief in dem eben genannten Beispiel (Steam-Download & VM mit Windows 7, auf dem das MediaCenter lief) dann kriechend langsam und die VM hat gelaggt.

Achja, und sobald der E-Mail-Schutz aktiviert war konnte ich mit Outlook 2013 keine verschlüsselte Verbindung mehr zu meinem Googlemail-Konto (zu meinen beiden Hotmail-Konten gabs keine Probleme...) herstellen bzw. E-Mails abrufen. Ich musste erst die SSL-Überwachung deaktivieren... 

Kleiner Tipp für alle avast-Interessenten: Man muss den avast nicht nach 30 Tagen registrieren, zumindest bekam ich gerade bei der Deinstallation das Angebot den Scanner ohne Registrierung für 1 Jahr gültig zu machen.


----------



## Maerlyn0108 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum so wenige chinesische Anbieter nutzen. Ich habe Baidu Antivirus seit Anfang 2015 und nie Probleme gehabt. Es arbeitet unauffällig und schützt gut.


----------



## belle (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Ãœbersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Achja, und sobald der E-Mail-Schutz aktiviert war konnte ich mit Outlook 2013 keine verschlüsselte Verbindung mehr zu meinem Googlemail-Konto (zu meinen beiden Hotmail-Konten gabs keine Probleme...) herstellen bzw. E-Mails abrufen. Ich musste erst die SSL-Überwachung deaktivieren...


Vielleicht gehört das mit zur Problematik des letzten Jahres:
Sicherheitsforscher an AV-Hersteller: "Finger weg von HTTPS" |
    heise Security
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Panda nicht in gesicherte Verbindungen eingreift. Da dieser auch eine gute Erkennungsrate und hohe Performance bietet, bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Letztens gab es wohl Probleme mit Panda betreffend Version 18.03 oder 18.04. Mit der aktuellen Version sollte das aber gegessen sein, da ich selbst problemlos die Versionen 18.01 und nun 18.05 einsetze.


Maerlyn0108 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum so wenige chinesische Anbieter nutzen.


Die Antwort darauf ist wohl schon das Wort "chinesisch" in deiner Frage. Man hat da eben meist schon ein voreingenommenes Bild vor Augen, was Arbeitsqualität, -Bedingungen und "Sicherheitsmeldungen" nach China betrifft.


----------



## evolute (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Alle Jahre wieder die ewige Diskussion um die blöden Virenscanner. 
Seit Windows 10 hat sich diese Diskussion für mich eigentlich erledigt. Ich benutze nur noch den Windows Defender, allerdings mit deaktivierten Cloud-Optionen. Hatte in den letzten Jahren aber sowieso nie irgendein Problem mit Viren auf meinen Rechnern. Wenn ich mir bei einem File aus dem Internet mal unsicher bin wird es einfach schnell auf VirusTotal hochgeladen und dort geprüft. 
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn der genutzte Browser auf der aktuellsten Version ist, man nicht auf jeden Mist klickt und zusätzlich Tools wie NoScript oder µMatrix benutzt, dann fängt man sich sowieso kaum etwas ein. Wenn jemand den Rechner jedoch gezielt angreift, dann hilft auch kein Virenscanner mehr. Letzten Endes helfen Virenscanner vor allem denen, die nicht genau wissen was sie am Rechner eigentlich tun. Völlig verzichten würde ich trotzdem nicht, einfach um eine weitere Sicherheit zu haben - für den Fall der Fälle quasi.


----------



## Cardin (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Mir fehlt hier eindeutig COMODO.


----------



## Laforma666 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

defender hat lange updatezyklen? also wenn ich nach den aktuellen schutzdefinitionen schaue, ist das letzte update in der regel juenger als eine stunde. momentan sieht das fuer mich einfach wie hingeschrieben aus -  gibts da auch irgendwo belegbare informationen?


----------



## Vanitra (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

"Antivirenprogramm kostenlos: Virenscanner im Vergleich"

An welcher Stelle findet denn der Vergleich statt? Auch wenn ihr die Scanleistung nicht testen wollt (was keine neue Aussage erzeugt hätte), hättet ihr doch wenigstens eine Tabelle einfügen können, welche die Features auflistet die bei den verschiedenen Programmen dabei sind.

Mal davon abesehen, dass ihr hier 6 Scanner listet, im verlinkten Test-Artikel aber nur 4 verglichen werden.


----------



## D0pefish (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Nach über 25 Jahren erfolgloser Aufklärungsarbeit und gelangweilten Gesichern unter bereits ebenfalls selbst Aufgeklärten fehlen mir jetzt einfach mal grinsend die Worte.
Diese Sendung wurde Ihnen präsentiert von* Bwaaaainz™ *. Tipp: Duck and Cover!*
*


----------



## yummycandy (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Was ist eigentlich aus Brain 2.0 geworden?


----------



## empy (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



E1M1 schrieb:


> Und alle paar Tage Backups machen.



Ich hoffe für dich, dass nicht irgendwann irgendeine Ransomware dir  beim Backupmachen alles verschlüsselt, bzw. dass du deine Backups über  FTP oder irgendwas vergleichbares machst, worauf Trojaner normalerweise  nicht zugreifen.



yummycandy schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Brain 2.0 geworden?



Die Entwicklungsarbeit dafür wurde in Smartphones gesteckt.


----------



## restX3 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*



yummycandy schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus Brain 2.0 geworden?



Völlig veraltet. Brain 3.0 ist aktuell und beschte.


----------



## Katharsas (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Der ganze Artikel ist ebenfalls vollkommen veraltet.

Das erscheint fast schon wie absichtliche Komik, was da über den Windows Defender steht, wenn man von diesem kürzlich erschienenen Artikel eines nicht ganz unbekannten Verlags weiß, bzw. dem dauzgehörigen Heft-Artikel:
Gratis-Virenschutz: Windows Defender schliesst zu kostenpflichtigen Produkten auf |
    heise online


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kostenlose Virenscanner in der Übersicht: Die wichtigsten Anbieter*

Vom gleichen Tag, wie der Heise Artikel, ist dieser hier, von PCGH:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Siche...ostenloser-Virenschutz-hat-aufgeholt-1260329/


----------

